# Fuji FinePix viewer software problem



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Hi, people. I have a problem with this software. My specs are in my signature, below.
I installed all the software and drivers on the CD that came with the camera. It worked fine for a while, but then I started getting "the computer has recovered from a serious error". I sent in the error report and was advised that it was a driver error.
I went to Fuji's site and downloaded the USB driver (altho it was the same version that I had on the disk) and installed it. On the next reboot, I got the same error. 
I uninstalled and reinstalled everything and am now without the FinePix software.
I do have Picture It Express and Adobe Photo Album but Fuji documentation doesn't say if I can use any other Photo software. 
I'm lost. Please help.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You can use any software to download pics from a Fuji, it just uses standard jpg files.


----------



## stepheno (Jan 3, 2001)

I had similar problems with USB drivers and FP Viewer. Could not get the software to re-install from the disk or d/l files. Unless you want to use your camera as a webcam I would suggest a card reader. FP Viewer is pretty crap anyway.

stepheno


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Thank you both for your replies. I guess I will get a reader and forget about FP.
I'm not that much into Photos, but I'm trying to learn. It's interesting stuff.


----------



## davidr2j (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Flags, I am new here, but old out in the world. Here is a little secret about Dell and Microsoft....they have a problem with the usb drivers and hardware. We have been dealing with this for about 6 months now were I work. As for FP, I never use it, XP copies the file and deletes the pics from the camera then I use picture it or other dig application. They all work. Great camera as I have the FX5000. Oh, try this, when you reboot after the error screen make sure the camera is off and the usb cable is unplugged from the computer. Once the computer is up, plug the cable in, and then turn your camera on. If it doesn't recognize it as a removable drive, you then have to unplug the cable (with the camera on) and install it into a different usb port. Dont ask why, but it works. This has been our work around especially if you have a dell axiom PDA, cuz you have the same problem with that too.


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Davidr2j: Thanks for the tip Dave. 
And welcome to TSG. Glad to have you aboard.


----------

